

A Social Network with No Members, But a $6 Billion Valuation - danielhonigman
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/07/10/a-social-network-with-no-members-but-a-4-billion-valuation/?mod=LS1

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8011872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8011872).

~~~
danielhonigman
Apologies. Nothing came up when I searched for it!

~~~
dang
Yeah, that was a hard one. We just remembered it from yesterday.

------
DarkTree
certainly looks like a classic pump and dump from the outside. Does anybody
have any insight on this that the public may be missing?

